# New ducting installed - bending too much ?



## uzevla (10 mo ago)

Somebody please help - this is intake and it hangs like this. To me, it doesn't seem right that if the hose is to be 14", it actually is not.







t .


----------



## Steven123cool (Mar 2, 2021)

It’s fine. Use sheet metal pipe instead of flex if you are that worried. Does the system work


----------



## Kangaroogod (Dec 6, 2011)

Better supports would be beneficial 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

